# Suitable Cages



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Under the advice and mentoring of our breeder we have decided to breed the mice we have. The only thing I am slightly concerned about are suitable cages, both a birthing cage and cages to seperate the young into at an appropriate age.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Our mice at the moment are in a duna hamster cage (the boy) and a gerbilarium for the girls.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

There is no right or wrong cage for the breeding of mice it comes down to space available and your own preferences.

I personally use a home made rack system others use RUB`s or other suitable plastic tubs whilst others will use aquarium tanks.

The main thing to answer yourself is why do you want to breed, if its to breed pet mice then finding homes for the excess males or any mice is not easy. If wanting to show then this also has areas which one may not be comfortable with namely culling. Also has the added benefit of seeing others mice in a show environment and meeting with a great bunch of friendly like minded people.

If you are in the UK then joining of the NMC http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/is advisable with the monthly newsletter full of interesting articles.

Many people have posted their set ups on this forum under environment which should give you some ideas of what others are using.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Ive used dunna cages and they are fine ... I mostly make my own boxes now its much cheaper and quicker to clean


----------



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for your comments  at the moment I have multiple hamster cages that are suitable size wise...I will hopefully be looking into making some out of the plastic boxes for the future


----------

